
Travis Kalanick reportedly plans to sell about 29% of his Uber shares - dingdongding
https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/04/travis-kalanick-reportedly-plans-to-sell-about-29-of-his-uber-shares/?ncid=rss&utm_source=tcfbpage&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=FaceBook&sr_share=facebook
======
dingdongding
Does this mean Kalanick is giving up on Uber or not planning to come back?

